
Ask HN: Best way to accept payments without extra transaction fees? - spookedjelly
I&#x27;m building out an application for a customer-base, where they already accept payments in-person today.  I&#x27;d like to allow them to accept payments online, but they can&#x27;t tolerate the extra percentage charge that a service like Stripe adds.<p>What&#x27;s the best path forwards for accepting payments online without any fees beyond standard credit card fees?  This is for Canada &amp; USA, which may complicate things a bit.
======
illustrioussuit
\- bitcoin (transaction fees)

\- snail mail cash (postage costs)

\- accept credit cards yourself, which I wouldn’t recommend

~~~
spookedjelly
I'm just looking to provide an online payment experience to supplement their
in-person payments, so I'm looking for integrating credit card payments
specifically, rather than bitcoin or snail mail

